# Roach Back??



## GypsyGirl (18 July 2010)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone heard of a horse having roach back before? Ive never heard of it. I may be stupid for not knowing what it is lol?

Can someone explain? A friend of mine has a friend selling a horse which is 5 and has a roach back? Apantly its still good at Dressage and does jump as well? 

Info please! xxx


----------



## Echo Bravo (18 July 2010)

Yes roach back is a common thing in horses. If you look up in BHS manual or internet, some people call them cold backed.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (18 July 2010)

My understanding of a roach back is nothing to do with being cold backed. I think it is a deformity of the spine in that it curves upwards instead of down and can cause a lot of problems depending on the severity.
I found this on a quick google search
"It is a convex (upward) curvature of the spine in the area where the loins join the croup (the coupling). It affects any sport requiring collection or lateral bend, such as dressage, jumping, and stock horse performance.
The breadth and strength of the loin muscles is less developed in a roached back horse. Since the vertebrae are already fixed in a curved position, the attached muscles can't contract properly to round and elevate the back. It's hard to elevate the muscles of the loins, so the horse has trouble engaging the haunches
The horse will take shorter steps behind, since the vertebrae have less range of motion. This affects sports like jumping and dressage. The stiffness through the back limits both its up and down motion and its ability to bend laterally (side to side).
The horse feels stiff to the rider as well, with no elasticity in his movement. Sports like barrel racing, poles, cutting and reining are all very difficult for a horse with such a stiff back, and the horse is more prone to back pain. The horse is much less agile than a horse with a normal spine conformation.
Some improvement is possible through exercises, but these horses are better off in work that doesn't require collection and bending."


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (18 July 2010)

hmmmm, i had a dressage  horse that was roach backed, saddle fit was never an issue(as he was a typical old fashioned warmblood-flat with no withers) and he competed to med, schooled to PSG and also jumped 1.05m and newcomers on a ticket so no probs jumping.
he was very sound and had no back issues so unless it was severe i dont think you can say they will all be stiff etc.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 July 2010)

I have heard tell that a roach was often called a 'jumpers bump'. No idea if true or not.


----------



## Sparkles (18 July 2010)

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/files/4/7/2/2/charlie_1.12.06.jpg


----------



## Sparkles (18 July 2010)

Jumpers bump usually is in reference to having a gooserump I've always thought...

http://i38.tinypic.com/24v1icn.png

High set tail and sloping pelvis [gooserump], giving it the 'jumpers bump' name.


Sorry, both crappy photo's...only ones I could find for examples quickly!


----------



## Laafet (18 July 2010)

Personally I wouldn't touch one, here is a photo as we seem to be getting a bit confused here -


----------



## Luci07 (18 July 2010)

A jumpers bump is rather like a bump on the horses rump - sorry best description I can think of - roach backed is when the spine appears to be curved upwards -again poor description but the best way I can think of to describe it is if you look at a normal horse then the spine appears inverted - i.e with a dip, but with a roach, its the opposite. It can vary in severity but is still considered to be a weakness. A jumpers bump is considered a good thing to have!.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 July 2010)

Some breeds, in particular Clydesdales, have a tendency to having roach back (that is a convex spine).  It is not considered to be a fault in them but of course it becomes one if the 'hump' is too pronounced and interferes with tack fitting.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 July 2010)

Ah, now I remember


----------



## Kallibear (19 July 2010)

Above picture definintet a roach back. Jumpers rump/bump/gouserump is damage to the sacroilliacc joint, making the pelvis rotate a little and the spine just in front of it dip slightly (caused by too much repetative strain such as excess jumping, hence the name).

MIld roach back doesn't seem to affect them although it's not pretty. More severe, like the one in the photo can lead to arthritis in later life.

Fitting a saddle isn't usually a problem as it just makes them a bit flatter (i.e sometimes  needing a cob type saddle)


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (19 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Jumpers bump usually is in reference to having a gooserump I've always thought...
QUOTE]

Yes, a goose rump is known as a jumpers bump. We had a horse with a goose rump years ago. He was our best ever horse. He was my eventer and he'd jump anything.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ischa (19 July 2010)

i use to ride a 16.2 with a roach back .
It is a convex (upward) curvature of the spine in the area where the loins join the croup (the coupling). It affects any sport requiring collection or lateral bend, such as dressage, jumping, and stock horse performance.
The breadth and strength of the loin muscles is less developed in a roached back horse. Since the vertebrae are already fixed in a curved position, the attached muscles can't contract properly to round and elevate the back. It's hard to elevate the muscles of the loins, so the horse has trouble engaging the haunches
The horse will take shorter steps behind, since the vertebrae have less range of motion. This affects sports like jumping and dressage. The stiffness through the back limits both its up and down motion and its ability to bend laterally (side to side).
The horse feels stiff to the rider as well, with no elasticity in his movement. Sports like barrel racing, poles, cutting and reining are all very difficult for a horse with such a stiff back, and the horse is more prone to back pain. The horse is much less agile than a horse with a normal spine conformation.
Some improvement is possible through exercises, but these horses are better off in work that doesn't require collection and bending
 here is a picture of one 
http://i23.tinypic.com/10xzk9l.jpg


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (19 July 2010)

Kallibear said:



			Above picture definintet a roach back. Jumpers rump/bump/gouserump is damage to the sacroilliacc joint, making the pelvis rotate a little and the spine just in front of it dip slightly (caused by too much repetative strain such as excess jumping, hence the name).
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of that.  My horse was born with a 'gooserump', it was a conformation thing.  We had him his whole life, and he was a very sound horse. He died of a stroke, or a brain haemorrhage at the age of 24. I was devastated.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 July 2010)

As others have said, roach back is nothing to do with a horse being cold backed. It is a conformation issue where the horse's spine appears to have a very slight upward curve to it, rather than the normal soft downward dipping curve. It can make getting a saddle to fit difficult, especially if the upward curve is pronounced.


----------



## millitiger (19 July 2010)

I had a horse with a huge roach back- he was the best jumper i have ever sat on and used to pop 1.50m for fun. 

saddles were never an issue either.

i'd have another in a shot if it fitted my requirements.


----------



## wilsha (19 July 2010)




----------

